# Congratulations!!!!



## jmcpolin (Jun 21, 2012)

To my good friend Ryan Roberts who passed his CPC on the first try with an 88 percent!


----------



## RJROBER (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## JudyW (Jun 21, 2012)

jmcpolin said:


> To my good friend Ryan Roberts who passed his CPC on the first try with an 88 percent!



Congrats! Ryan.  You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## christina78239 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Certs*

how long did it take you to get all those certs, wow! I am just starting..


----------

